# Leica M2 vs M3



## SoulfulRecover (May 19, 2017)

I am thinking about selling off a bunch of my cameras and investing into a Leica M2 or M3. I was wanting to get a 35mm lens as well because the standard 50mm is a bit tight when out and about and it seems that the best option would be the M2 because it has the lines built in for this lens. Anyway I am looking for any and all thoughts on this.

What id be selling:

Nikon F5
Nikon F100
Mamiya RZ67
Leica IIIb

I figure if I want something bigger than 35mm film, Id shoot the 4x5. Medium format almost seems pointless


----------



## Gary A. (May 19, 2017)

I real like my M4-P.


----------



## compur (May 19, 2017)

I'd choose the M2 over the M3 due to the viewfinder frame line support of 35mm lenses.


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2017)

If you want to use a 35mm lens...maybe the M2 is for you. Four cameras to get one...maybe a Voigtlander Bessa would be a better way to get into rangefinder framing and rangefinder focusing?

Either way, whatever you decide to go with, before making a final decision,I would say spend a few nights on cameraquest.com, and read some of his great articles on choosing a rangefinder camera/system. There might be some very valuable things to be gleaned from his article collection.


----------



## webestang64 (May 20, 2017)

A couple of blogs to read........

4 Reasons Why the Leica M2 is Better Than the M3

Leica M2 + M3 Review


----------



## oldcamera (May 21, 2017)

Go for the M6. Newer better all M2 attributes and more not too expensive and meter if want to use it. Any M2 if not already clad will need a good $500 cleanup. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic (May 21, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> I am thinking about selling off a bunch of my cameras and investing into a Leica M2 or M3. I was wanting to get a 35mm lens as well because the standard 50mm is a bit tight when out and about and it seems that the best option would be the M2 because it has the lines built in for this lens. Anyway I am looking for any and all thoughts on this.
> 
> What id be selling:
> 
> ...



go with the one that has better ISO performance and the faster card slot.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (May 22, 2017)

At this point its looking like ill have to sell these cameras just for the cash. Wifeys boss decided to put her at part time instead of letting her work full time but remote into work a couple days of the week after the baby shows up and maternity leave.


----------



## compur (May 22, 2017)

Here's a nice and much lower cost alternative and it's even made in Germany:
Agfa Ambi Silette


----------

